# Framing around basement hopper window



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're finishing the basement, change the window. You can use the metal frame as a stop and get a replacement window. Most of the time it's a standard window size.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks exactly like the hopper windows in a 1950s house I used to own. Get rid of them! They are horrible energy wasters. The moving part should lift right out, and it's not that hard to pry the frame out with a crowbar. Cutting it in a couple of places with a hacksaw or angle grinder makes it even easier. I framed the opening with pressure-treated 2x4s and put in slightly smaller windows than the originals (Pella double-pane).


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

We took our's, and covered with foil faced foam board, then caulked the edges of the foam board to stop any air leakage. It has improved how the basement feels, until we replace our's.


----------

